# Side by side



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking at getting a side by side 4 wheeler. Need some advise from you knowledgeable people. Buy new ? Buy used ?- what is considered high mileage. Anything anyone can put in my small closet of knowledge would be appreciated.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

:mrgreen:

With all the new trail width restrictions being implemented, I'd rather have a Jeep.

-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

ahh- but it's for the wife- really it's for transporting 2 dogs


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

two seat? four seat? ATV trail rated......50" max width? UTV vs ATV? Lots of options.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

what I need is a two seater with a back end large enough to put two pet porters in. From what I see some neighbors have- maybe along that line of a Kawasaki Mule ? I would use it mainly for UPland bird hunting- taking the wife- maybe going from Hardware over to Fish Haven for a steak in the summer. Maybe put a plow on it in the winter. Haul some crap to the waste bins in town- Something I could use fro the above and then take the wife on rides in the summer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would be sure to try them out first. Polaris are considered the high performance = piece of garbage on reliability, but the smooth ride and fast engine as to teh Rzr. Ranger is very archaic and tractor like, but for what you describe could work. The Kawi Teryx4 is what I have and has been phenomenal, my buddy who rents them for a living swears by tehm and loves them. I have no experience with teh mule, but looks similar to the ranger. Be sure to try some, the engine brake system of the polaris is just mind bogglingly archaic and worthless, not sure how they sell so many.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Look at an AMERICAN MADE Arctic cat.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Look at an AMERICAN made Arctic cat


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Bang for the buck I am with Huge. I am a polaris fan but in the UTV category I would go with the Teryx over the Ranger. I have friends that own them both and I have driven both quite a bit. I prefer the Kawasaki. I have not driven the Arctic Cat Prowler but they have had great reviews overall.

The motor on the Kawasaki has a great track record though and I would have a hard time turning away from it if I were in the same market.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Well it took me 9 months but I pulled the trigger and got a school bus-
Well a Ranger crew cab- wife said get what you want but it will be able to take the grand kids or it isn't happening. 2 three person bench seats and a dump bed- looking for a double axle trailer now. I more item now and I can retire.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't own one, but a friend let me use his Polaris Ranger a few years back. It had the front bench seat, and the tip bed in the back. That is my only experience. And I have to say that after using it for three days on our Montana deer hunt, I loved it. It did everything we wanted, went up, and down steeper hills than I would have thought, held a good pace on the gravel road, and hauled all the deer we shot on that hunt. But I can't speak to long term costs of ownership, maintenance, or any of that. It worked great for us.

As for new vs. used - that is the question with all vehicle buying. If you can afford new, get new. No matter what anyone tells you either an individual seller or a dealer, you don't know how a used one has been treated or maintained. 

And the other thing worth considering is your cost per use. If you are just using one a couple times/year for a weekend in the hills or for the hunt, then the $15,000 you'll drop to buy one could sure rent one quite a few times. Even at $150/day rental, are you going to use it 100 days over the next five years? And with a rental, the repairs, maintenance, upkeep, storage, are all someone else's problem. Something to think about.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a Yamaha Viking and I love it! 3 seats in the front and the back is plenty big. Plus I have always had great luck with Yamaha machines.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like canam for sport riding and looks. 

I also like the old rihno 400 I use for work. It works everytime I turn the key and it gets the guts beat out of it year round. We have had it for almost ten years and it's never let us down.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

after labor day weekend, all I can say is wow! I can't believe how many people own razors/side by sides. and how much they are spending on them!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> after labor day weekend, all I can say is wow! I can't believe how many people own razors/side by sides. and how much they are spending on them!


Agree! for the amount of money some of these are going for I would rather have a Jeep. 
Check out the new Yamaha 1000............
http://www.gizmag.com/yamaha-2016-yxz1000r-side-by-side/39235/


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad I got what I got- dog kennels fit in great- ride is as smooth as silk and my truck isn't getting beat to death-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I may rent a side by side when when I get old.

.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Check out the Honda pioneer. 2 or 4 seater or 5 seater. the rear seats fold down so you have a bed that dumps. Cvt transmission no belts. Love mine. Not the sportiest machine but so far so good. Jeep or ranger is only 10 grand cheaper . . Come on live a little


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was coming down a road today, pair of Rangers were coming up. I got over to let them by... BOTH spun out and couldnt get forward momentum. This isnt a very steep road either, lots of little "marble" rocks on it... I was blown away, I could see all 4 wheels spinning and throwing crap and dust but they couldnt go further. This is a USFS official road we go up and down constantly on ATVs without a care, and later a few fullsize trucks came up.

I was not at all impressed at the off-roadability of these "things". Spinning out on a dry road... LMAO!


-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Went up Millville canyon Sat like it was a paved road-


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

So which one did you end up getting?



Packfish said:


> Glad I got what I got- dog kennels fit in great- ride is as smooth as silk and my truck isn't getting beat to death-


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

the ranger crew 900


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packfish said:


> Went up Millville canyon Sat like it was a paved road-


Never been up it... is it rough? I went up the same trail this morning, stopped and took a picture where the Rangers got stuck. I'll post it later. The guy in the 2nd ranger was kind of pissed at all the rocks the first ranger was throwing at him

-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It is an SOB to say the least. I wouldn't think of taking my truck up it.
Not that it can't be but I just don't want to beat my truck like that.


----------

